# The Canon Cinema EOS C70 is in the wild [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

> I  have been told that at least one of the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras are out in the wild around the globe.
> The first camera to be announced will be called the Canon Cinema EOS C70. I hope to have more specifications for this camera shortly.
> The body of this camera can be likened to a plump DSLR body, and not the usual ergonomics of the C100 or C200.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## Twinix (Aug 22, 2020)

C70?
Doesnt sound like previous rumors, specswise. Will it be my dream next-to-buy camera? That would include: good body to hold and use (not Z-cam, Komodo etc), XLR, ND, Cinema-camera, 4K60p “forever” 10bit, good/ok monitor etc.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

Twinix said:


> C70?
> Doesnt sound like previous rumors, specswise. Will it be my dream next-to-buy camera? That would include: good body to hold and use (not Z-cam, Komodo etc), XLR, ND, Cinema-camera, 4K60p “forever” 10bit, good/ok monitor etc.



The names I reported were never confirmed, more of a place holder.


----------



## landon (Aug 22, 2020)

Can we get like a loch-ness type image of the camera? Like vaguely tease.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 22, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The names I reported were never confirmed, more of a place holder.


Thanks. How many differences is it with the names/cameras you have gotten? Trying to keep track of what is what.  Im assuming it was called C70 by the source of this rumor, right?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Thanks. How many differences is it with the names/cameras you have gotten? Trying to keep track of what is what.  Im assuming it was called C70 by the source of this rumor, right?



That's correct, I'll hear more about it later today.


----------



## cpreston (Aug 22, 2020)

7/10 of a C100. As a person who really dislikes using a DSLR for video, I do feel that there is a market for a small interchangeable lens video camera.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2020)

landon said:


> Can we get like a loch-ness type image of the camera? Like vaguely tease.



I don't think the ISO goes high enough for that kind of a picture.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 22, 2020)

If it gets more the shape of the DSLR, than a recent cine line, then I hope it gets IBIS and all the goodies, as it will get compared to the A7SIII. We will see ....


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

Maybe we're getting a C50 and a C70 as some suggested on Discord.

More later. I do have to socialize with friends this afternoon, so it may not be until the evening or early tomorrow when I give an update.


----------



## landon (Aug 22, 2020)

If C50/C70 is thicken DSLR, then:
C50 + R6 Budget photography/video combo
C70 + R5 Premium photography/video combo

Will fit nicely in a camera backpack.


----------



## Chaz320 (Aug 22, 2020)

Great 4K 24/30 
RF Mount 
$2,599 or less 

If all those boxes are checked then I’m in.

Bonus* less than 3lbs would be nice


----------



## scyrene (Aug 22, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Maybe we're getting a C50 and a C70 as some suggested on Discord.
> 
> More later. I do have to socialize with friends this afternoon, so it may not be until the evening or early tomorrow when I give an update.



Socialise? With PEOPLE??  (Have fun!)


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 22, 2020)

landon said:


> Can we get like a loch-ness type image of the camera? Like vaguely tease.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 22, 2020)

Cant wait to hear anything new you learn!


----------



## Joel C (Aug 22, 2020)

OMG. Can't wait!


----------



## Joel C (Aug 23, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Great 4K 24/30
> RF Mount
> $2,599 or less
> 
> ...


1000% I'd be in!


----------



## jvillain (Aug 23, 2020)

Is this the one that was going to be kind of X-15ish?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 23, 2020)

landon said:


> If C50/C70 is thicken DSLR, then:
> C50 + R6 Budget photography/video combo
> C70 + R5 Premium photography/video combo
> 
> Will fit nicely in a camera backpack.


R6 preordered. C70 next. That’s the combo from hell i think. More Reliable FF oversampled 4k than R5. And with the $1400 I saved vs the R5 I bought a Shogun7 which can record 4k120... a perfect compliment for the C70. So an R6 plus a super 35 crop Dual gain iso C300-3 in a small body.... Heaven


----------



## landon (Aug 23, 2020)

R6 needs 4K120p (gimp/crop), for gimbal.


----------



## Kanon (Aug 23, 2020)

cpreston said:


> 7/10 of a C100. As a person who really dislikes using a DSLR for video, I do feel that there is a market for a small interchangeable lens video camera.


Hear hear.


----------



## Kanon (Aug 23, 2020)

cpreston said:


> 7/10 of a C100. As a person who really dislikes using a DSLR for video, I do feel that there is a market for a small interchangeable lens video camera.


1/10th of C700 maybe


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 23, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Great 4K 24/30
> RF Mount
> $2,599 or less
> 
> ...


I would only like to add 3 specs I would really like which aren't too complicated:
* Simple mobile power supply option: USB-C powered or similar (LEMO 5 ... 24 V input or so)
* time lapse with 0.25 ... 23 fps AND 170° (dark frame)...340° shutter angle for all fps settings!
* 4 ch. Linear PCM via two 3.5 jacks for e.g. mono center with safety channel (Videomic NTG) + some stereo setup for ambient.


----------



## bgoyette (Aug 23, 2020)

This is sounds to me a lot like an R6 + cooling, minus weatherproofing. Still questioning s35... I think it will be full frame. Not sure ND would fit in a chubby DSLR sized body, but maybe canon has electronic nd in the works. 
Would explain the r-series overheating.. canon has resisted hybrids, and a camera that is video-centric alongside a camera that is stills-centric is more their brand.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 23, 2020)

No update yet. It must have been a good party!


----------



## subratasenn (Aug 23, 2020)

Well C70 is a Canon printer!
I would be game it it's full frame, 4K 422 10 bit and priced around R5.


----------



## capa150 (Aug 24, 2020)

*My preferences:*

Super 35; 2k 2048x1080

23.98 and 24.0

10 bit

Intra frame codec like ProRes.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 24, 2020)

Somewhere at the bottom of a well known dark bowel of the internet, a very blunt axe is being sharpened in anticipation.


----------



## David_E (Aug 24, 2020)

_I have been told that at least one of the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras are out in the wild around the globe._

I try not to be a nitpicker or a prescriptivist, but this grates. The subject is “one,” so the verb must be singular: “...one of the new...*is* out in the wild... Common error, mistaking _cameras_ for the subject, when it is the _object_ of the prepositional clause _*of the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras*_. No big thing, not the end of the world. To get these things right, omit the clause and see if you would say _one *are* out in the wild _ or _one *is* out in the wild_. And BTW, _RF-mount_ is a compound adjective in this usage, and demands a hyphen. As you were!


----------



## jam05 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thicken DSLR size. So they put the fan in this one. That's what is sounds like. A compromise. It should be able to be updated with any frame rate that they want as long as it's got the cooling and the proper processor.


----------



## filmmakerken (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm very interested in a RF mount dedicated video camera, as long as it out-performs my EOS R attached to a Ninja V. It's gotta have SMPTE timecode.

I got together with a DP friend of mine last week and we did some tests comparing my EOS R with the RF 28-70mm f2 to the EOS R with CN-E 50mm T1.3 Cine Lens and the CN-E 35mm T1.5 Cine Lens. The picture quality of the RF 28-70mm is comparable as long as you don't zoom or rack focus. 

So, my big question remains -- will Canon announce RF mount Cine lenses soon?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 24, 2020)

bgoyette said:


> This is sounds to me a lot like an R6 + cooling, minus weatherproofing. Still questioning s35... I think it will be full frame. Not sure ND would fit in a chubby DSLR sized body, but maybe canon has electronic nd in the works.
> Would explain the r-series overheating.. canon has resisted hybrids, and a camera that is video-centric alongside a camera that is stills-centric is more their brand.


Already been stated the sensor is the C-300-2 sensor. Super 35. Cinema cams still primarily live in that world from Canon to Arri. And I’d way prefer that DGISO C300-2 sensor which this is on the $6200 model. 4K120. C-Log 1, 2, 3. Built in ND. Proper Mic Preamps... much much much more than a R6 with a fan. Im All in. 
The lower model for $3299 is the C200 sensor.


----------



## Rejdmast (Aug 25, 2020)

David_E said:


> _I have been told that at least one of the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras are out in the wild around the globe._
> 
> I try not to be a nitpicker or a prescriptivist, but this grates. The subject is “one,” so the verb must be singular: “...one of the new...*is* out in the wild... Common error, mistaking _cameras_ for the subject, when it is the _object_ of the prepositional clause _*of the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras*_. No big thing, not the end of the world. To get these things right, omit the clause and see if you would say _one *are* out in the wild _ or _one *is* out in the wild_. And BTW, _RF-mount_ is a compound adjective in this usage, and demands a hyphen. As you were!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

While you're technically correct in your complaints, this begs to be posted (please take it as a friendly joke).


----------



## bgoyette (Aug 25, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Already been stated the sensor is the C-300-2 sensor. Super 35. Cinema cams still primarily live in that world from Canon to Arri. And I’d way prefer that DGISO C300-2 sensor which this is on the $6200 model. 4K120. C-Log 1, 2, 3. Built in ND. Proper Mic Preamps... much much much more than a R6 with a fan. Im All in.
> The lower model for $3299 is the C200 sensor.


 I'm not sure where it's been "stated the sensor is the c-300-2" other than a previous rumors which may or may not be this camera. As for the Lower priced $3299 model being the C200 sensor...well that would be a deal...as the C200 and C300II share the same sensor. It will be interesting to see where Canon goes with any of these cameras. Super35 is dictated not by the mount but by the available lenses. Canon makes a range of professional s35 zooms in EF mount which explains s35 on the majority of cineEOS cameras, but I don't see an RF camera appealing to that same customer (why adapt a $30k zoom to RF, when EF mount C200, C300II, III already exist. To me, the purpose of an RF mount video camera is to use RF glass, which is full frame, and consists of only one lens that is wide enough to go "wide" on S35. I may be totally wrong on this...but I think we'll see something entry level..4k, .using the R6 sensor , with 13 stops DR, and limited codecs...essentially a FF c100.


----------



## Th0msky (Aug 26, 2020)

Did the guy who claimed to have more rumours pretty soon to this post, past out? I'm so excited for this C50 I want more information!


----------



## filmmakerken (Aug 26, 2020)

A fat DSLR? Sounds like an updated XC15 with the RF mount instead of a fixed lens.


----------



## Twinix (Aug 26, 2020)

Th0msky said:


> Did the guy who claimed to have more rumours pretty soon to this post, past out? I'm so excited for this C50 I want more information!


Just wait for it.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 21, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> If it gets more the shape of the DSLR, than a recent cine line, then I hope it gets IBIS and all the goodies, as it will get compared to the A7SIII. We will see ....


 Nobody will compare the A7sIII to any super 35 camera unless they dont know much about film making or Sony fans


----------



## capa150 (Sep 21, 2020)

Yeah this is higher than any A7 model as far as filmmaking goes.
This is a cine EOS ... it's purpose-built for video. The A7 is not, as they're primarily still cameras, with video tacked-on. I consider the lack of IBIS to be a feature, not a bug, on a camera such as this. Just get a proper tripod, a nice dolly, a good stabilizer (Glidecam, Steadicam, Flycam, etc.). Those are all serious stabilizers, not that consumer-grade IBIS junk.


----------

